# Labs Anavar 60mg per day!?



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I had some Labs Anavar a while ago and was running it at 40mg a day, 2 tabs at 9am and 2 tabs at 9pm for 8 weeks i started to see results in around week 6 in size and strength.

Mate of mine has just got some in again and i was wondering as its only mild on the liver would it be worth my while running it at 60mg a day?

I would just be taking the Var and obv my whey shake with no milk t trops for the liver. would that be ok?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

A lot off people say to do 80 or 100mg


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Daamn!!

at 40 quid a pop for 100 thats expensive....maybe at a mg that high the side effects begin to creep out if any and could be taxing on the liver?

the main thing i dont want is water retention.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah mate... I just ran 100mg ED for 6 weeks then 150mg ED for the last 2 week of cycle, there's afew people on here that has ran 150mg ED for like 12 weeks! So IMO you'll be fine mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you see good gains from that like??

I might smash 80mg in for 4 weeks then??

I plan to still do HIIT cardio also will this be ok on Var Cycle??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

100mg seems to be the sweet spot. Tbol would be a bit cheaper and should give you more size.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Really my mate has that as well, i have had Dbol before a while back and ended up looking like a bowl of jelly, water retention!!!!!!!!

I wanna get hard gains and get ripped


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anymore opinions would be a great help


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Anavar or winstrol would be your best bet if getting very lean is your only goal and you have diet and cardio sorted out too.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

from what ive researched, after 40-60mg the pumps are too painfull, wouldnt this then affect cardio. especially the shin pumps?,, i have the same dillemma myself. might just take 40mg myself, not sure :s


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

the only thing i can say is when i was talking 40mg a day when i would do curls i really felt pain in my forearm!!!

I think am am just going to run it at 60mg ed with nothing else other than my nox before i train and my whey!!!!!!

I have read loads of threads on Anavar its bloody confusin


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe you should not take your nox as that gives even more of a pump lol..

good luck with it i start mine in 2 weeks


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

are you doing 40mg ed mate? how long for?


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

if u can afford it get some more mate so you can run 100mg, and you will make the most of the effects anavar can give.

however i ran 60mg ed once and had fine results!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Im looking at running 80mg for 5-6weeks with 500-750mg sus as a small blast after a little cruise on sus


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

how are the side effects with a dose that high???


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not sure not started it but recommended at least 80-100 a day


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah mate, im doing 40mg for 7 weeks, this is like from week 8 to week 15 of my 12 weeks sus cycle... lets see what happens... if the pumps are tolerable ill buy some more,


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

so just go my anavar in, was wondering shou;d i take 3 at 9am n 3 at 9pm or split it 2 2 and 2

10mg tabs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Recently ran 150mg var daily for 12 weeks (ROHM) and hardly any sides at all.

Ran test alongside side it as well as T3, had some great results but in future I will run tbol as the gains/results vs cost mean that tbol wins hands down


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Would you say Tbol gives you water ret?? i hear people have lost weight on var etc


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Hayesy said:


> Daamn!!
> 
> at 40 quid a pop for 100 thats expensive....maybe at a mg that high the side effects begin to creep out if any and could be taxing on the liver?
> 
> the main thing i dont want is water retention.


Just watch it on the price talk, buddy.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Would you say Tbol gives you water ret?? i hear people have lost weight on var etc


Keep your diet in check and run an AI and it will be at a minimum


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i am looking on a lean bulk diet. Ni cheat days etc

I have a load of nox pump as well would that be ok to take with the anavar as in the pumps hurt etc


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

what PCT or did you run a PCT when you did 40mg a day Hayesy?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I never mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

how was ur diet ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> i ran 100mg ed of var (rohms) for 12 weeks with low dose test... dropped alot of fat, gained some mass, strength went through the roof, veins popin out everywhere!!! best cut ive ever ran.... pumps was ok but hardend me up nicely..... will be running 150mg ed for 12 weeks next year for hol...
> 
> g-man99 what did you expect from the var that you wasnt happy about ect??


Not saying I wasn't happy mate just with all the hype that people come out with you would think it's this amazing compound.

I had some great results but I'm sure the T3, clen and ECA helped a lot.

I find Tren to give better results to be honest and much cheaper


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a quick question guys, didnt really see the point on making a new thread!!

Going for a few scoops tonight, while that effect anything as i am taking Anavar? Any Advice gents??


----------

